# Hello, question re: under 30' pilothouse sailboats, and world crewing opportunities



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello SailNet Community, I'm new: my name is John Hunter, from California. I'm 55 and semi-retired (now not working by choice, but don't have enough money to do this for too long!). I've been on boats since a kid, and sailing for 25 years. I've sailed in several countries, on up to 64' boats. I currently own my modest but beloved "La Paloma", a Catalina 250, a fine trailerable coastal small cruiser. I have sailed her in Mexico, California, Washington, British Colombia and Alaska. I once took her from Anacortes, WA to Glacier Bay, AK and back, alone most of the way--it was a grand adventure! I am wanting a pilothouse sailboat now, as sailing out in the rainy cockpit is getting old (or is it me that's getting old?!). So, the question is--what ideas on boats do any of you out there have? Pilothouse, inside helm, under 30', under 10k lb displ., can be put on a trailer, fairly roomy below, fairly solid and seaworthy, maybe $35k or less used, ?can singlehand...And, the other question is--anyone out there in the world looking for good crew for some passage somewhere in the world? I have crewed a lot, am a very good sailor and cook, have refs, and am open to new adventures. In any case--fair winds and following seas to all of you.


----------



## hillerpd (Jan 29, 2001)

Have you looked at a Nimble; don't know if they are still in production, but used ones should be available.


----------

